# Gold glitter meets smokin' black! *Reflects glitter*



## uh_oh_disco (Jul 29, 2008)

I sometimes get asked how I make reflects glitter (or glitter in general) stick. So this tutorial explains my method and gives a highly glittery, yet still classy and "adult", wearable finish :]

WHAT YOU WILL NEED
Base (udpp)
Gold glitter liquid eyeliner (collection 2000 gold)
Fine, gold cosmetic glitter (MAC "reflects gold")
Black eyeshadow (Fyrinnae "Bastet")
Highlight eyeshadow (MAC "Vanilla")
Black liquid eyeliner (Prestige)
Black pencil eyeliner (UD "Zero")
Mascara (Bourjois "Volume Glam")
Your usual face makeup.
Your usual brow filler.
Peachy lipstick (MAC "Jubilee")
Golden lipgloss (MAC "Instant Gold")

METHOD
1) Apply your base over your eyelid and upto below your eyebrows, as usual.






2) Now apply your glitter eyeliner to the inner half of your eyelid and pat the gold glitter over it with either a very firm brush or your finger while it is wet.





3) Apply your black eyeshadow to the outer eyelid and into the crease, blending into the glitter. If it's hard to blend, simply take some more glitter and overlap it onto the black.





4) Blend the black into your highlight and darken the crease with a deeper black if you so desire. Remember to add highlight to the innermost eye area nearest your nose for a full on, wide eyed look!





5) Line your upper eyeliner with black liquid eyeliner and add a flick.





6) Apply black pencil eyeliner to 2/3 of your lower lashline and apply black eyeshadow over it, smoking it out at the edges to get rid of harsh lines.





7) Now apply your highlight shade to the remaining 1/3 of the lower lashline.





8) Apply your face makeup as usual. Here I'm wearing concealor, foundation, light blush, setting powder and cheekbone highlight.





9) Fill in your eyebrows. Here I have simply lightly applied a medium brown eyeshadow through my eyebrows using a small angle brush and "set" them with clear mascara.





10) Curl your eyelashes to really add some OOMPH to the look, and apply mascara...





I pull the brush outwards, NOT upwards, as it gives a better effect.





10) Here's a trick I really love, and it surprises me that everyone doesn't do it! It's honestly the best way of getting the eyeliner on your waterline to really stick. Firstly, apply pencil eyeliner as usual...





then, using a damp small angle brush apply black eyeshadow over the top, smuding lighly into the lower eyelashes.





See the deep, solid, matte effect that gives?

11) Line your lips, fill them in with lippy and apply gloss to the center for a fuller look.















And here we have the completed look!










Enjoy!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks! That' so pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 29, 2008)

i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks!


----------



## n_c (Jul 29, 2008)

Excellent tut!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 29, 2008)

that is gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 29, 2008)

fabulous. i love the lip color too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cuiran (Jul 29, 2008)

Great tut! Love this look!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 29, 2008)

That looks so pretty!! Awesome FOTD


----------



## ceci (Jul 30, 2008)

I LOVE this look! great tut!


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 30, 2008)

I love this! Great job!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 31, 2008)

fabulous look


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 31, 2008)

i love this look!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2008)

VERY nice!


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks awesome! But I have a question, maybe I'm being an idiot but I don't really get the eyeliner trick. So you put pencil eyeliner on the waterline, then you moisten your eyeliner brush and put...what kind of eyeliner on? Fluidline? Sorry, maybe I'm reading it wrong, or maybe I'm just too tired to figure it out on my own...


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks folk!

Amaranth, nope, you weren't too tired to figure it out, I was seemingly too tired when I wrote it up! I meant eyeshadow, I prefer loose eyeshadows over pressed for this trick. I'll edit it now :]


----------



## Patricia (Aug 1, 2008)

I Love It!


----------



## beauty_marked (Aug 1, 2008)

So simple yet SO gorgeous


----------



## seonmi (Aug 1, 2008)

It looks great. Thank you


----------



## happy*phantom (Aug 3, 2008)

Black and gold colour combos are freaking sophisticated and awesome. Thx for the neat tut.


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Aug 6, 2008)

Very Pretty!!


----------



## themarymac (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, I really like this look.  Your tuts are always so good. Thanks for the tip with the eyeliner and for clarifying it


----------



## jayne5787 (Aug 7, 2008)

very pretty! one question though, what would you recommend for a gold glitter liquid eyeliner if you don't have one? TIA!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is so freaking pretty!!!! Thanks for helping me figure out a way to use all my MAC glitters. Perrrfect brows I must add .


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayne5787* 

 
_very pretty! one question though, what would you recommend for a gold glitter liquid eyeliner if you don't have one? TIA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you don't have one, a good alternative would be a simple, nude coloured cream base, white/ cream pencil eyeliner, highlight pencil or a fairly pale, shimmery liquid eyeliner. Collection 2000 and Go cosmetics (search them on eBay) both make cheap glitter eyeliners which work well for bases :]


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very Pretty!


----------



## daffie (Aug 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!! Thank you!


----------



## Dollheart (Aug 12, 2008)

pretty look, love your eyebrows ^_^

xlaniex


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2008)

I really like this! Its super easy to follow.


----------



## missmanson (Aug 28, 2008)

_*Love your eyes and lips!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## LaPrincessa (Aug 28, 2008)

stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## Sushi. (Sep 7, 2008)

im honestly in love with this, this is very much my style, i love you for posting this! lol, well you know i love you all the time anyways, haha


----------



## bsquared (Nov 6, 2008)

veryy nice, i love the sparkle!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 6, 2008)

lolll this is like my 4th time seeing this and i still went like "omg this is so pretty ! " i need to get me that Mac Glitter , its gorgeous


----------



## Preciouspink (Nov 9, 2008)

Love it! I got to try this soon!


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

awesome look !!! thanks for posting


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 30, 2008)

So pretty!


----------

